# I hunt for food, not trophy



## thurmongene (Jun 22, 2012)

My little bit of time in the deer woods is hunting for food, not a trophy. Are there any non "QDM" clubs in the Northern zone of Ga., that still have ethical and respectful hunters?  I believe that is the reason most clubs have gone to QDM rules, to keep out slob hunters who will kill everything just for the sake of killing.  Thats not me. I still like to watch many beautiful animals walk, just to see them grow.


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 22, 2012)

With the term  "Slob Hunters",you mean the actually sportsman that find the sport of hunting to feed their families?..Or do you mean the ones that don't care if it's a nobhead or a spike or a 8 pointer,and don't mind killing it just to have the ability to be able to say they killed something?.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 22, 2012)

It might best if you utilize public land to fill your freezer and not
spend upwards of $1000.00 to join a club....
Factor in $1000.00 for club membership, weekly gas and food in
camp, easily reaches $3000.00 or more each year.....
You can buy ALOT of "Food" with 3 grand...
Hunting WMAs can easily cut that figure in half and provide great
chances to harvest does, hogs and even good bucks....

Most hunt club Mgrs try to balance hunters with the # of deer
on the land, and allow bucks and does to reproduce and bucks
to grow big (QDMA)....


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 22, 2012)

Whole state is pretty much QDM how you gonna get around that?


----------



## Nastytater (Jun 22, 2012)

All I can say is that just because someone chooses not to pass a small buck like a 3 pointer doesn't make them a SlobHunter. Maybe thats their first ever deer. Maybe thats all they ever see in the woods cause nobody has ever really taught them how to get on the big bucks,or just maybe they could care less what you or anybody else considers to be a trophy. I've never herd of anybody being able to make a nice dinner out of the antlers. Smaller deer usually means more tender the meat. So as Far as the QDM,I can remember when it was first thought of to be more of a government control regulation than what it has become today. I guess people like being told by a government what they can and can't do.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 22, 2012)

I am NOT a slob hunter either. Like Nastytater, I believe the "trophy" is in the eye of the beholder. Unfortunately, I live in  QDM area that was forced on us local folks by pressure from out-of-county leesees pressuring the State Game and Fish. I personally would like the choice of passing or taking what I hunt. Not wanting to take more than what I will use myself. I think this is what Thurmongene is refering to also, hunting foe eating, not just for the JOY of KILLING. If WE take care of Nature, Nature will reward Us. Like Nastytater also said, horns are slim pickens on the dinner plate. I just don't like the Government or an outsider telling me how to hunt my own land. Game bag limits are fine, just don't tell me how big or small it needs to be before you can kill and eat it!


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 22, 2012)

Mr.Nastytater, whow, I didn't mean to step on any toes. I have taken only a few deer in my life of deer hunts.  I personelly have a relative that would shoot and leave in the forrest a whole familt of deer. That is what my meaning was about. He is the original slob hunter.   I also understand buck fever, and a persons first deer. The first deer is a trophy no matter its size or gender. Sir, I don't know where White Oak, Ga. is, but I would like for us to meet and have coffee and just talk.  We may just become friends.


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 22, 2012)

thank you Mr. Whiteeagle, well said.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 23, 2012)

There are quite a few N GA WMA that offer good chances for
deer and bear....

I plan to hunt several of them this fall...


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 23, 2012)

I took Thermongene to mean that "slob hunters"  are the careless, idiotic morons that kill everything that moves just for the sake of killing it.  People with no regard for the woods, the animals or other hunters.  I do not think he was referring to antlers.  

I am going to be ethical, legal, safe and enjoy every minute of it.  What I choose to harvest is nobody's business but mine.


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 23, 2012)

The new DNR regs book comes out in August.  No doubt I will be checking out the WMA's .  thank you.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jun 23, 2012)

thurmongene said:


> The new DNR regs book comes out in August.  No doubt I will be checking out the WMA's .  thank you.




Same here...August issue of GON publishes harvest % 
rates of all WMA hunts and is a good place to start 
researching likely WMA hunt dates....
I have had pretty good luck on public land
over the years, and plan to spend a good bit of time in
the N GA Mtn WMAs this year....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 23, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I took Thermongene to mean that "slob hunters"  are the careless, idiotic morons that kill everything that moves just for the sake of killing it.  People with no regard for the woods, the animals or other hunters.  I do not think he was referring to antlers.
> 
> I am going to be ethical, legal, safe and enjoy every minute of it.  What I choose to harvest is nobody's business but mine.



That's exactly the way I took it as well. It seems others were consumed by guilty self-convictions...


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 23, 2012)

Hay guys, sense my son is in the Air Force, and stationed at Dobbins,[when at home,] he lives in Kennesaw.  Can any one tell me how to find the laws on a Ga. resident hunting in Alabama?


----------



## thurmongene (Jun 24, 2012)

It took the words of a stranger to set me straight.  Yes, I live on social security. No, there's no money left after needs age tended.Thank you for reasuring me that my home made tarp camper is enough and WMA's are still for the public.


----------

